# Arnold Schwarzenegger and Lou Ferrigno at Arnold Classic Expo 2011



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger and Lou Ferrigno at Arnold Classic Expo 2011 *






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2011)

big titties


----------



## jambarino (Mar 8, 2011)

lou isnt as big in person.either that or he is getting old as hell


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 8, 2011)

Who wins in a fight. The Terminator or the deaf Hulk.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont know who wins in a fight BUT that chick he took the picture with was hot as hell


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Who wins in a fight. The Terminator or the deaf Hulk.



Terminator. He's a cybernetic organism. He feels no pain. He absolutely will not stop until he is dead.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 9, 2011)

jambarino said:


> lou isnt as big in person.either that or he is getting old as hell


 
You can usually tell when he's on and off the juice.  He looked good for his age when they filmed the anniversary of Pumping Iron, but as of letely it doesn't look like he is cycling anymore.

And yes, he is getting old.


----------



## Vanqoc Setatesti (Mar 9, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Who wins in a fight. The Terminator or the deaf Hulk.


 

HMMM. good question


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 9, 2011)

I love Arnold


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

Arnold is still da man after all these years...I'd love to see him in the next Expendables. That little cameo did nothing.


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Louie would give Arnie a beating.


----------



## stephenmorrison (Mar 29, 2011)

*Lou Ferrigno Hulk Poster*

I'm looking for a Lou Ferrigno Hulk Poster that he had at that Arnold Classic Expo in Columbus Oh.  It's a 20x26 poster and I'm looking for a signed one.  I hope someone out there is willing to sell one.  Please mail me at stephen12.morrison 
at
gmail


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2011)

did u try ebay?


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> Louie would give Arnie a beating.


 
Surly you jest? Certainly not as an actor or politician.


----------

